# Clippers



## Kaybeegenie (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi again, y'all. I'm getting close to deciding on a poodle. I went and met a really sweet guy yesterday, and I think I'm going to go for it. The lady that has him is a groomer, and he has a short lamb cut right now. I generally plan to maintain him that way.

So, my question is: What is the price range on a good set of clippers for me to use at home? I want to do my own clipping, and I know that a good pair of clippers is absolutely necessary. I found a new set of Oster's on Ebay, and the listing says they are around $50 retail. Good enough?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I say go with this: http://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/wah...with-rechargeable-cord-cordless-pet-clipper-2

I own this and love it! The Wahl Pet Clipper Kit includes clippers, recharging unit, 1/8", 3/8", 1/2" and 1/4" attachment guide combs, pet comb, scissors, clipper oil, blade guard, cleaning brush, instructions, and case.". I got mine from WalMart for $55 and couldn't be more happier with it.

It is cordless, doesn't get over heated, isn't too loud, and comes with 
a nifty DVD on dog grooming techniques.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a Andis Clipper. I paid a hundred for mine at Petco and I really like it. Is the dog you are getting a Mini or Standard? I think that you may want to go with a premium clipper if its a Standard. They are a lot more dog to clip. 

The Oster deal on ebay sounds great but I have HEARD they can run hot. I personally don't thinks it's a huge deal if you switch the blade out when it gets warm. Well thats all the info I have on clipper's and post pics if you get him.


----------



## Kaybeegenie (Sep 26, 2008)

*Standard*

He's a standard, a big guy. His coat felt thick to me, but I'm used to a boxer.


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

I purchased Andis and Laube clippers. Between the two....I love the Laube much better. The specific Laube I have is the Laube Speed Feed, cordless, with adjustable blade lengths. It runs real quite, cool, and clips my dogs hair great. And because it is cordless I have great flexibility. The kit also comes with two batteries, charger, snap-on clip lengths, and oil. I love it. But now I have an Andis that is brand new and I don't want it.


----------

